# Tube size question



## Uncle Steve (Aug 1, 2018)

From what I can figure out from looking at the charts is seems that Dankung 2040 are the easiest pulling tubes. I am looking for some thing easy to make a set up for my 6 year old to try. I am thinking single tube 2040 on a wrist rocket shooting 1/4 inch steel.

Am I correct in assuming that as the ring area increases so does the force required to pull the tubes back?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

1632 tubing is actually a size smaller. Generally the most used tubing sizes are 1632, 2040, 1842, and 1745, in size ascending order. 2040 singles are a decent match for 1/4", but they're about as heavy as you should go if you're maxing them out.


----------



## Uncle Steve (Aug 1, 2018)

I am just trying to make a small set up for my boy, He is 6 but the size of an 8 year old. He can pull mine back but he is fighting it. I want it to be fun, not a struggle to learn.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I'm a big fan of 1632 tubes.

Pulling them to 500 percent (5 inch tube pulled to 25 inches) I measure 5 pounds of draw weight - 10 pounds for doubles. I get about 195 fps with 1/4 inch ammo over the chrony with that set up. Yes that will punch holes in aluminum cans. Doubles consistently shoot more than 230 fps with the same ammo. That is great performance. If you move up to 6 inch bands (measured from the tie at the fork to the tie at the pouch) and draw them to 30 inches you get the same draw weight and higher speeds!

The red ones look very cool, to boot.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

16/32 are the way to go for a kid. Maybe 16/36 at the most.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Uncle Steve (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks i will get some 2040 and 1632. It's good to have choices and a place to get the info needed to make those choices.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

File bands at Staples are a good starter elastic. Cut as singles for a start, step up to pseudo tapers, then looped sets.

https://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_07_2018/post-24770-0-08645400-1533041610.jpeg

This Mr Muz's boy smokin' fly's. I smile every time I look at this.

Pseudo bands, 3/4 butterfly and a floating anchor.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

1632's - singles even would be fine.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats mine ;-) (protecting the family from an 'infestation' using paper balls - thankfully its not BB's or 6mm airsoft or 6mm steel... or I'd be answering for a lot...)



flipgun said:


> File bands at Staples are a good starter elastic. Cut as singles for a start, step up to pseudo tapers, then looped sets.
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_07_2018/post-24770-0-08645400-1533041610.jpeg
> 
> ...


I started him out on 117b office bands - which would also be a good option.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

My bad! After a couple of '40's all of you Anglo's look alike. :drinkup:


----------

